# Low grade laminitis induced by farrier trimming too much off??



## shell1978 (5 June 2008)

As title really!! Has anyone had experience of this?


----------



## Nailed (5 June 2008)

hum.. sounds more like a bit of foot soreness than laminitis.. nay more information

Lou x


----------



## brighteyes (5 June 2008)

Are you sure this isn't just ouchiness?


----------



## YorkshireLass (5 June 2008)

If a lot was taken off it could be that the horse just needs to get used to its 'new feet'.

Neglected, long feet are more likely to cause lami because everything comes under more strain.

Sounds like the horse is just footy to me.

However, your farriers visit might simply have co-incided with the onset of lami, nothing to do with the farrier, just chance.

Does the horse have any other symptoms of lami like a digital pulse, hot feet, hard crest etc?


----------



## shell1978 (5 June 2008)

Well the farrier came 1 1/2 weeks ago, and said to me that she maybe footy for a few days, as he had trimmed quite alot off. So a week and a half later she has got worse. Not too bad on grass but not good on concrete. (Shifts her weight)
No other symptoms of Lami (as she had this last Oct). 
So took her to the vets today and he said she had low grade lami!??? Put her on bute and told me to get the farrier to put some bar shoes on!!?? Im so confused!


----------



## RachelB (5 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well the farrier came 1 1/2 weeks ago, and said to me that she maybe footy for a few days, as he had trimmed quite alot off.

[/ QUOTE ]
Sorry, but why did he trim it all off in one go then??! Sackable offense in my book, my farrier would never dream of risking lameness just because he couldn't be arsed to come back six weeks later to trim some more.


----------



## shell1978 (5 June 2008)

Yeah I think a new farrier is on the cards!!


----------



## PapaFrita (6 June 2008)

I would've thought it was footiness too. Some horses are more sensitive than others as well!


----------



## angiebaby (6 June 2008)

Please please don't put shoes on your horse if it has lami!! It hurts like hell. See lots of other posts on laminitis for treatment, its rife this year because of the wet warm weather.


----------



## CPW (6 June 2008)

This sounds sort of similar to what my horse is going through at the mo, he has got laminitis and is on box rest.  It is only on the one front foot which has seedy toe - it was after the farrier came and resectioned a lot of the foot that he became lame!  I think it could be a combination of both factors - certainly in my case the seedy toe has weakened the structures of the foot and laminae which has caused the foot to be more suseptable to laminitis whether it be just soreness from the seedy toe or other factors as well!


----------



## Maggie2 (6 June 2008)

I have had a farrier induced laminitis in the past, in a sound never been shod horse in morning, farrier came at lunchtime, horse couldn't get up by teatime - laminitis (seen and diagnosed by vet).

Another one has come perilously close, and I am used to locating and interpreting DP these days.

The farrier who crippled the first one had done her all her life, and they  are never ever allowed to get long feet, he was booked in for next visit as he finished the previous one, and he was always, and I mean always, taking too much off and making them sore.

Change of farrier I think.


----------



## Silverspring (6 June 2008)

Can anyone explain to me how the farrier induces the laminitas?  I've had a horse suffer very low grade lami before due to lush spring grass and I know it's all to do with proteins and fructins etc how does a farrier putting shoes on a horse affect the blood flow to the foot and the lamini?  I'm confused and a little concerned about how short my horse's feet get trimmed now!


----------



## FAYEFUDGE (6 June 2008)

I have heard of this.
My boy is always a bit "footy" after shoeing.
I use an excellent, well qualified farrier so I am confident it is nothing he is doing.
We have found that using shorter nails has helped.
I posted about this on a farrier forum online and an American farrier replied that this can be a sign of low grade laminitis and to get my horse blood tested???
I am going to have this done to put my mind at ease, so I will let you know what I find....


----------



## GermanyJo (6 June 2008)

Please remember that the word Laminitis actually means inflammation of the laminae, so, yes, if your farrier trimmed too much of the foot , this could induce this. 
I have seen instances where a hunter has lost a shoe our hunting, but the rider continued to hunt (alot on the roads) and the horse was discovered with Laminitis the next day. 
- just a different reason why the Laminae are inflamed


----------



## MerryMaker (6 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Can anyone explain to me how the farrier induces the laminitas?  I've had a horse suffer very low grade lami before due to lush spring grass and I know it's all to do with proteins and fructins etc how does a farrier putting shoes on a horse affect the blood flow to the foot and the lamini?  I'm confused and a little concerned about how short my horse's feet get trimmed now! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Protien would't cause lamintis at all, it simply provides building blocks for muscle and top line and any excess is excreted. It is the fructans in the grass, as you say, that cause laminitis so grass is best avoided if frosty, rich or during daytime if the horse is susceptible.


----------



## carys220 (6 June 2008)

It's called Trauma Induced Laminitis. My mare got it after the idiot YOs son dropped her foot quite hard on a tarmac path!!! 
From:  http://www.laminitis.org/prevention.html 
''5 Weight-bearing laminitis. When the horse is severely lame on one leg and has to put all his weight on the contra-lateral limb they often suffer from founder in the weightbearing limb. This is particularly common in hind feet.
6 Concussive laminitis (road founder). When horses are subjected to fast or prolonged work on hard surfaces they may develop laminitis as a result of trauma to the laminae, particularly if their horn quality is poor." 
I know it's not the same but it will be something similar.


----------



## amberleystar (9 June 2008)

this same thing happened to my mare, the flare on her fronts had to be brought back under control and this triggered soreness and the already existing low grade laminitis (LGL) to get worse. So as she is already barefoot and i don't want to shoe i just had her out in boots - boa boots are excellent. i have also got her in a grazing muzzle as her neck had got really cresty and the grass in our field has really shot up since having a week of rain and now all this lovely sunshine. 

her routine is out in the boots and muzzle from evening through to 12pm next day and then in for afternoon eating soaked hay. i have not had to bute her at all, just restrict grazing without restricting movement and keeping her comfortable in boots until inflammation subsides. pulses were bounding until muzzle went on, now they are consistantly down. 

got her booked in for xrays tommorow however as we need to see what is happening in those feet so we can adjust trim accordingly.

good luck and hope your horse recovers soon.

if you want to know more about LGL take a look at Richard Vialls website: http://www.bodrwyn.org/

x


----------

